# Dangers of Breeding a dog with a double hip replacement



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Am I right in thinking having pups could harm the dog?

Large rottie down the park, the dog had a double hip replacement so last thing I expected was her to be heavily pregnant from some stud dog they traveled to go see. :mad2:

Haven't seen the owner but have always been on good terms with him but after a friend told me and then saw the dog out with the daughter, I was hopping mad. 

You'd think the vet would have said something? but they had her scanned for 4 puppies.

I'm very concerned the health risks to the dog  She's a very very sweet girl and is due very soon, I really just hope I don't hear the bad news and thought to ask here.

The hip replacements were done about 2 years ago and she's now about 4? 

Ugh :mad2:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

But surely if she's had hip replacements the pups are likely to have poor hips too


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> But surely if she's had hip replacements the pups are likely to have poor hips too


Yep  can't imagine either parents were health tested, I know mum would have failed under both hip replacements.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Very sad for the poor girl. Cant imagine why anyone would breed a dog with such a problem.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Why do people feel the need to breed


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Replaced because of hd? If so, the stupid owner is condemning those poor unborn pups to potential surgery/suffering not to mention his poor bitch. What a mug


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

chichi said:


> Very sad for the poor girl. Cant imagine why anyone would breed a dog with such a problem.


Me either 



LouiseH said:


> Why do people feel the need to breed


Not a clue sadly, don't think it was done for money as money is not an issue with the owner.



cinammontoast said:


> Replaced because of hd? If so, the stupid owner is condemning those poor unborn pups to potential surgery/suffering not to mention his poor bitch. What a mug


I'm not sure but I think so  sadly breaks my heart as she's so sweet and I wish I had known sooner to try and do something.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Am I right in thinking having pups could harm the dog?
> 
> Large rottie down the park, the dog had a double hip replacement so last thing I expected was her to be heavily pregnant from some stud dog they traveled to go see. :mad2:
> 
> ...


Thats just disgusting, Ive said many a time just when you think you have heard it all and it cant get any worse!! if shes only 4 Now and the hips were done 2years ago
then the hips must have been very bad to be that knackered at 2 years old. Cant think that it could be anything else but HD.

Which means that not only are they putting this poor dog through a pregnancy that wont be great on the hips and body, they are risking the pups having bad hips too as its believed Genetics plays a part if not all in HD. Whats the betting the studs likely not Hip Tested either? if his are not great what a legacy for those pups.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I think Ive heard it all now:mad2::mad2::mad2:

Probably havent tho


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats just disgusting, Ive said many a time just when you think you have heard it all and it cant get any worse!! if shes only 4 Now and the hips were done 2years ago
> then the hips must have been very bad to be that knackered at 2 years old. Cant think that it could be anything else but HD.
> 
> Which means that not only are they putting this poor dog through a pregnancy that wont be great on the hips and body, they are risking the pups having bad hips too as its believed Genetics plays a part if not all in HD. Whats the betting the studs likely not Hip Tested either? if his are not great what a legacy for those pups.


Yep, so did I.

I belive the first one was done at only a year old because I thought it was quite surprising her having the first one done and then the other was done a year later.

She's not a german style rottie either she's a true stocky rottie so can't imagine her size was great for her hips.

This was just before she had her first one and is almost double this size now.









I have no doubts that dad was very unlikely to be health tested 

I feel sorry for both her and the pups to come.



Kinjilabs said:


> Well I think Ive heard it all now:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Probably havent tho


Sadly, I don't think this would be it all. I'm sure someone has done much worse or will do


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Even if she doesn't pass on bad hips to the pups, I don't think being pregnant would be good for a dog with hip replacements:mad2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

By the way shes sitting with her back legs, it doesnt look great does it?

She looks a right sweetie as well poor poor dog.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

What stupid people. If they seriously cared for this dog they would certainly not breed. 

Can not believe the stupidity of some people. I also highly doubt they will care who the pups go to, and ensure its going to a good experienced home.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> Even if she doesn't pass on bad hips to the pups, I don't think being pregnant would be good for a dog with hip replacements:mad2:


That's what worries me the most 



Sled dog hotel said:


> By the way shes sitting with her back legs, it doesnt look great does it?
> 
> She looks a right sweetie as well poor poor dog.


Yep, it was about a month after that pic she had her first one.

Oh she is, she really doesn't deserve this (not that any dog does). She'll come up and just want you to cuddle and pay some attention to her.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> What stupid people. If they seriously cared for this dog they would certainly not breed.
> 
> Can not believe the stupidity of some people. I also highly doubt they will care who the pups go to, and ensure its going to a good experienced home.


Knowing the owner I don't think he even thought it'd be a problem, he's a nice man and honestly I thought he loved his dogs better than this. 

I originally thought it might have been an accident with his other male rottie but after finding out she was purpously bred-went out of his way to find a stud i'm honestly shocked.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> By the way shes sitting with her back legs, it doesnt look great does it?
> 
> She looks a right sweetie as well poor poor dog.


Amber sits on her bum like that and her hips are fine. She's just a lazy dog sometimes.
Here's her sitting on the right


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

If you look closer the rottie is actually favouring onto her other hip so sat more like this \ than this |


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> Amber sits on her bum like that and her hips are fine. She's just a lazy dog sometimes.
> Here's her sitting on the right


Her legs and hips are straight though pointing forward and near her body if you look at the rottie pic, shes favouring one side and the back leg on the other is straight out at an angle.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ah I see what you mean.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

HD and a white flash on her chest, the perfect example of a rottweiler to breed from - NOT!!!!! I'll tell you why he's doing this - money - plain and simple, what other poor excuse could there be? Well he may just get a shock because there just aren't the homes to go around and whole litters of rotts are being handed into rescue because they can't find homes for them.
Poor, poor dog and poor, poor pups, condemned to a life of pain. Next time you see him, give him a mouthful from me


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Netpon said:


> HD and a white flash on her chest, the perfect example of a rottweiler to breed from - NOT!!!!! I'll tell you why he's doing this - money - plain and simple, what other poor excuse could there be? Well he may just get a shock because there just aren't the homes to go around and whole litters of rotts are being handed into rescue because they can't find homes for them.
> Poor, poor dog and poor, poor pups, condemned to a life of pain. Next time you see him, give him a mouthful from me


Did you not read? it's NOT money, i'd swear on my dog's life it's not done for money. This guy has no problems with money let's put it lightly, I don't want to discuss too much but he owns several shops, has his own large home, nice car etc

I saw him eariler and to be honest I just never spoke a word which usually I stop and chat, i've known this dog since she was a very small puppy and my own dog, Maya adores the man and runs up for cuddles, he's never given her a treat but just dotes on her.

I think it's why i'm so shocked because I honestly never expected it


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> But surely if she's had hip replacements the pups are likely to have poor hips too


It doesn't always follow through - the statistics if one parent has high hips is likely to produce a higher percentage with bad hips - if both parents have high hipscores, then obviously, the risks to the puppies increase significantly.

With two low scoring parents, the risk of a pup developing problems is less than 1 per litter - this rises significantly if both parents have bad hips.

I have a bitch with (asymtomatic) poor hips and perfect elbows - I knew that the risks of produce progeny with problems was low and even lower with certain breeding lines; nevertheless, the first 12 months of a pups life are a worry even when you have done your best can be worrying enough - never mind knowing there is a slightly higher risk involved.

The other and far more serious concern for me was the health-risks to mum.

Sorry - I digress 

Breeding from a bitch who has had bi-lateral hip replacements is INSANE - I know of dogs whose replacement hips have dislocated on more than one occasion just being a "normal" dog - knowing the stress and strain a bitch goes through when carrying, whelping and then raising a litter it doesn't even bear thinking about

What on earth were the owners thinking behind this being a "good idea" :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Sorry - I digress
> 
> Breeding from a bitch who has had bi-lateral hip replacements is INSANE - I know of dogs whose replacement hips have dislocated on more than one occasion just being a "normal" dog - knowing the stress and strain a bitch goes through when carrying, whelping and then raising a litter it doesn't even bear thinking about
> 
> What on earth were the owners thinking behind this being a "good idea" :mad2: :mad2:


This was what I thought and what worries me the most, I really hope she comes out ok after this and hope she doesn't suffer 

I wish I knew, I really did. :mad2: :frown:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Having read these posts I cannot fathom out why someone with such a lovely dog would risk her health - for what 

Poor bitch, puppies and prospective buyers of said puppies, it's just not fair.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't you ask him? Does he want a pup from her? I see the point there, we all think our dogs are amazing. I'd never do it, I'd rather go and get another pup from the same lines than stud/breed my own. Or better still, as this poor girl has two hips replacements, find a better breeder.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so furious over this thread that I find it hard to comment. To think how I worry about Flynn being a bit heavy for his new hips and yet someone could be so bl**dy selfish to put a girl through a pregnancy, labour and rearing of a litter, I'm utterly disgusted! 

I have seen what a dog goes through in recovery of hip replacements and you just want to wrap them in cotton wool forever after they have been through so much, bless them - how anyone could do this is beyond me and of course the pups have every likelihood of having sh*t hips too - just like mum had. Do they think that just because her hips are now good she won't pass on crap genes? Maybe they think her genetic history was changed along with her hips! 

Honestly I don't have a go at people for how they choose to raise their dogs but this owner is the lowest of the low. That poor girl, as if she didn't have to go through enough! :mad2:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Or better still, as this poor girl has two hips replacements, find a better breeder.


That's a judgement we can't really make without knowing the facts - sadly, very occasionally, you will get a pup with mild to severe HD which literally "appears from nowhere".

My girl is from outstanding lines and an excellent breeder - many of her siblings and half siblings have been scored - none of them are above 10.

OK - she didn't need hip replacements and doesn't suffer day to day - but nevertheless, I trust the breeding lines and the breeder implicitly, and would (and have) had another dog from her with outstanding health results across the board just like virtually every single other pup she has bred in over 40 years.

But most definitely agree the owners should be buying in rather than breeding this bitch - it really is truly shocking !!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

8tansox said:


> Having read these posts I cannot fathom out why someone with such a lovely dog would risk her health - for what
> 
> Poor bitch, puppies and prospective buyers of said puppies, it's just not fair.


Me either, I can't wrap my head around it. Only thing is maybe because she has such a wonderful temperament that he wanted to breed that on or something, i've not a faintest idea.

I can imagine the new owners won't be told about mum's double hip replacement till it's too late.



cinammontoast said:


> Can't you ask him? Does he want a pup from her? I see the point there, we all think our dogs are amazing. I'd never do it, I'd rather go and get another pup from the same lines than stud/breed my own. Or better still, as this poor girl has two hips replacements, find a better breeder.


Honestly I think I just want to avoid him, I may try and ask but it's going to be incredibly hard without getting so angry. 

I don't think she came from a good breeder, I don't recall much about where she came from but his german shepherd, well that about says it all.

He has a very aggressive shepherd with both strange dogs and strange people. When he went to go see him as a puppy, dad had to be shut away outside and was actually trying to get at him through the glass door. Surprise Surprise, the dog has ended up with the same temperament as dad.

She's heavily pregnant now so nothing I can do to persuade him, mismate won't work at this stage and doubt he'd do an emergency spay (would a vet when the puppies are due in a week?)



Malmum said:


> I am so furious over this thread that I find it hard to comment. To think how I worry about Flynn being a bit heavy for his new hips and yet someone could be so bl**dy selfish to put a girl through a pregnancy, labour and rearing of a litter, I'm utterly disgusted!
> 
> I have seen what a dog goes through in recovery of hip replacements and you just want to wrap them in cotton wool forever after they have been through so much, bless them - how anyone could do this is beyond me and of course the pups have every likelihood of having sh*t hips too - just like mum had. Do they think that just because her hips are now good she won't pass on crap genes? Maybe they think her genetic history was changed along with her hips!
> 
> Honestly I don't have a go at people for how they choose to raise their dogs but this owner is the lowest of the low. That poor girl, as if she didn't have to go through enough! :mad2:


That's how I feel towards her, I just want to cuddle and protect her, she had enough with the double hips without now having a pregnancy.

I really have no clue, I guess it goes to show you don't know the people you think you do :mad2:



swarthy said:


> That's a judgement we can't really make without knowing the facts - sadly, very occasionally, you will get a pup with mild to severe HD which literally "appears from nowhere".
> 
> My girl is from outstanding lines and an excellent breeder - many of her siblings and half siblings have been scored - none of them are above 10.
> 
> ...


I doubt he'll be keeping a pup, I have heard he wants to keep the whole litter but his wife would never let him. They have 3 dogs and walk them all separately because The shepherd and Male rottie can have issues. The male rottie is better but he's getting funny as of late.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

This is infuriating!

Even if she was an excellent example of the breed, had great health test results, showed well and the the hip replacement was from an accident, and the second operation was to fix something that went wrong with the first, why would you breed a dog who had already been through so much? 

It doesnt help IMO, that vets and the general public are always encouraging people to breed their pets.

'Oh she should have a litter before being spayed, its good for her'
'She's a lovely dog, are you going to have puppies from her?'
'It would be such a shame not to breed her, she looks like she'd be a great mum'
'Shes great temperament, she'd make lovely pet puppies'

:mad2:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

That's rediculos- she looks such a sweetie, but it really is cruel to make her have a litter! 



Dober said:


> This is infuriating!
> 
> It doesnt help IMO, that vets and the general public are always encouraging people to breed their pets.
> 
> ...


That is Exactly why I love my vets- on a few occasions I've heard him tell people it is stupid and idiotic to have a litter from their ill pet; and has done a few mismates at a £ loss to himself

I you do happen to talk to him about it, let us know his reasoning please.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Dober said:


> This is infuriating!
> 
> Even if she was an excellent example of the breed, had great health test results, showed well and the the hip replacement was from an accident, and the second operation was to fix something that went wrong with the first, why would you breed a dog who had already been through so much?
> 
> ...


I agree and yes, I've noticed this.

I had someone tell me I should be ashamed of myself for spaying Maya :scared: she had a mate who was looking to breed his dog and Maya would have been a perfect match. Erm no she wouldn't  and even if she wasn't spayed not about to breed her to some stranger's mate's dog.

I've had Brody 3 weeks now and already had 2 stud offers :confused1: and they seem confused when I explain that i'm not breeding from him.



kodakkuki said:


> That's rediculos- she looks such a sweetie, but it really is cruel to make her have a litter!
> 
> That is Exactly why I love my vets- on a few occasions I've heard him tell people it is stupid and idiotic to have a litter from their ill pet; and has done a few mismates at a £ loss to himself
> 
> I you do happen to talk to him about it, let us know his reasoning please.


She is and it's heartbreaking it truly is 

I will let you know if I ever manage to speak to him, right now I'm biting my tongue and just avoiding him.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor poor dog, hope she comes through this without too much pain 

Sounds like the owner needs a trip to hospital - for a lobotomy 

People like him make me so angry when there are so many Rotties in rescue and all the rescues are struggling like mad to make ends meet at the moment and only today I heard of 2 x 7 yr olds and a 10 year old coming into rescue :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

there are no words.

what is he going to do with the pups i wonder, breed rescues are struggling atm let alone breeders :confused1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Suek said:


> Poor poor dog, hope she comes through this without too much pain
> 
> Sounds like the owner needs a trip to hospital - for a lobotomy
> 
> People like him make me so angry when there are so many Rotties in rescue and all the rescues are struggling like mad to make ends meet at the moment and only today I heard of 2 x 7 yr olds and a 10 year old coming into rescue :mad2::mad2::mad2:


Quite so 

Same here, same with malamutes at the moment 



Starlite said:


> there are no words.
> 
> what is he going to do with the pups i wonder, breed rescues are struggling atm let alone breeders :confused1:


Not a clue, if they don't sell i'm sure he'll keep 'em. They are moving to a bigger house with a bigger garden. They may end up as guard dogs to friends likely or soemthing like that.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Dober said:


> It doesnt help IMO, that vets and the general public are always encouraging people to breed their pets.
> 
> 'Oh she should have a litter before being spayed, its good for her'
> 'She's a lovely dog, are you going to have puppies from her?'
> ...


I can't believe how much vets seem to vary - my surgery have this infuriating "neuter at 6 months" policy.

Obviously, after 9 years, they now know I show / breed - but there have been quite a few staff changes of late in the practice - so each time I see a new vet, I get "oh, they've not been neutered" - then have to start the explanations all over again, particularly as I don't use them for hips and elbows


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

swarthy said:


> I can't believe how much vets seem to vary - my surgery have this infuriating "neuter at 6 months" policy.
> 
> Obviously, after 9 years, they now know I show / breed - but there have been quite a few staff changes of late in the practice - so each time I see a new vet, I get "oh, they've not been neutered" - then have to start the explanations all over again, particularly as I don't use them for hips and elbows


We met a 6 month old lab who was done at 5 months before her first season on advice from her vets :mad2:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd much rather they advice early neutering personally, else people start getting ideas for their pets as they get older, or not being able to cope with an intact dog/bitch and having accidents.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Dober said:


> I'd much rather they advice early neutering personally, else people start getting ideas for their pets as they get older, or not being able to cope with an intact dog/bitch and having accidents.


Swings and roundabouts Dober, you get the responsible owner who has no intention of breeding eg me, who has a 2.10 yr old Rottie who thinks he's a 6m old pup all the time, my vet advised me to not even think about neutering him til he was at least 2 - 2.5 and here we are still with a 6m old brain 

And then you have the proles who think - ooo lets breed to make a buck with no thought on lines, etc or for the health of the bitch (or the stud) :mad2:

It also varies across breeds does it not? I had my bitch spayed because every season she would have a phantom and it was not nice at all for her, or for me, I think she was done at 3 years old but dont quote me cos my memory is fading


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Seeing how violent Kali's eight pups were with her I fear for this poor girl and her hip replacements. Kali's pups after four weeks of age would charge her and as she stood to feed they'd pull her to the ground fighting amongst themselves to get a nipple. These were pups weaned at three weeks and on a full raw diet and goats milk but they still fought over mum. 

How this dogs hip replacements will fare with this kind of behaviour is frightening. I think some people think once replaced they'll stay that way for life which with responsible treatment they should but to my mind carrying a litter, whelping then rearing a litter of large puppies is in no way responsible, not for the replacements, the bitch or the pups whose future health will hang in the balance with such haphazard breeding. 

He is said to really love his dog, if only he'd loved her enough to research what he was doing prior to actually doing it!


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Any news on this poor soul?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thats just disgusting, Ive said many a time just when you think you have heard it all and it cant get any worse!! if shes only 4 Now and the hips were done 2years ago
> then the hips must have been very bad to be that knackered at 2 years old. Cant think that it could be anything else but HD.
> 
> Which means that not only are they putting this poor dog through a pregnancy that wont be great on the hips and body, they are risking the pups having bad hips too as its believed Genetics plays a part if not all in HD. Whats the betting the studs likely not Hip Tested either? if his are not great what a legacy for those pups.


My german shepherd bitch Kira is going for xrays for hip dysplasia in 6 days time to have a look how bad they are , I cant believe someone would breed from a dog that had double hip replacement , I am worried sick bout my lil girl as having shepherds before have seen it twice and she is my third vet says it not looking good as when she walks you can hear clicking and she tripping on front leg , as you see her go forward on it and her nails scrape against the floor (not all the time just wen she trips or it looks like she tripped ) cnt believe anyone could breed from a dog having had replacement done there so many irresponible dog owners out there


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> My german shepherd bitch Kira is going for xrays for hip dysplasia in 6 days time to have a look how bad they are , I cant believe someone would breed from a dog that had double hip replacement , I am worried sick bout my lil girl as having shepherds before have seen it twice and she is my third vet says it not looking good as when she walks you can hear clicking and she tripping on front leg , as you see her go forward on it and her nails scrape against the floor (not all the time just wen she trips or it looks like she tripped ) cnt believe anyone could breed from a dog having had replacement done there so many irresponible dog owners out there


Im so sorry I know what a worry it is, Nanuq by Malamute/siberian mix has an odd rear gait and I thought she had HD too, she also runs with the back legs together and was all over the place when younger, even the vet when he watched her walk around 9 months though she may have a degree of HD, her middle two back claws on both feet wore down more then the others too.
I had her xrayed at a year when I had her spayed and they were thankfully fine she just has an odd gait, probably due to being a mix and a bit overlong in the back and too straight angulation, but Ive been through the worry of it until the results are back so now how you feel.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

That poor poor animal. I had SPD with my youngest 2 and it can sometimes cause problems with hips during labour so I imagine it is a similar type of thing for a dog.


My vet suggested getting Gresley neutered between 18 months and 2 years so he will be done very soon. The vet would do it earlier but thinks that is the best time to do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im so sorry I know what a worry it is, Nanuq by Malamute/siberian mix has an odd rear gait and I thought she had HD too, she also runs with the back legs together and was all over the place when younger, even the vet when he watched her walk around 9 months though she may have a degree of HD, her middle two back claws on both feet wore down more then the others too.
> I had her xrayed at a year when I had her spayed and they were thankfully fine she just has an odd gait, probably due to being a mix and a bit overlong in the back and too straight angulation, but Ive been through the worry of it until the results are back so now how you feel.


Thanks Sled dog i will let you know how she gets on , i dont know how long it takes for xray results to come back i was devasted to think she has it so it was one question i forgot to ask - thank god for pet insurance too not that would off stopped me having her xrayed i got my fingers crossed (and everything else) that it not HD and is something easily fixed , yeah my shepherd kira also runs with both hindlegs together and she sits like the rottie on the picture on here to one side , will certainly do anything to make her better


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Thanks Sled dog i will let you know how she gets on , i dont know how long it takes for xray results to come back i was devasted to think she has it so it was one question i forgot to ask - thank god for pet insurance too not that would off stopped me having her xrayed i got my fingers crossed (and everything else) that it not HD and is something easily fixed , yeah my shepherd kira also runs with both hindlegs together and she sits like the rottie on the picture on here to one side , will certainly do anything to make her better


One thing worth trying maybe is mobile bones Ive got my 6 year old on it at the moment, he kept getting front leg lamemess located to his shoulder, although xrays by the vet, 2 separate trips to an ortho specialist 2 separate scans and even the camera in his shoulder didnt find out what the cause of it was. Anti inflamms and he had three types, Rimadyl, Metacam and Onsior didnt seem to make that much difference when it happened and didnt even seem to shorten the re-couperation time, only rest seemed to cure it and a few times that took aaround 6 weeks. This went on for at least 18mths on and off, but since hes been on the mobile bones............ Playing with Nanuq seemed to do it every time when he over extended it. a few times they have thrown each other about when my backs turned for all of a minute and Ive thought here we go again but so far so good on that score too. It has been used with HD as well as injuries and other joint problems so Ill put up a link so you can read up on it, there is some case histories on there too, in fact I think they offer a money back guarantee even if you dont see any results within about 3 weeks or so. Its all natural too, so no nasty side effects like you can get with conventional anti inflamms.

I think its Six star on here uses it with one of her dogs with HD too, and Im pretty certain that since on it he only needs the Metacam infrequently since being on it if Ive remembered rightly.

Joint supplement for dogs | glucosamine for dog | Pooch and Mutt


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> One thing worth trying maybe is mobile bones Ive got my 6 year old on it at the moment, he kept getting front leg lamemess located to his shoulder, although xrays by the vet, 2 separate trips to an ortho specialist 2 separate scans and even the camera in his shoulder didnt find out what the cause of it was. Anti inflamms and he had three types, Rimadyl, Metacam and Onsior didnt seem to make that much difference when it happened and didnt even seem to shorten the re-couperation time, only rest seemed to cure it and a few times that took aaround 6 weeks. This went on for at least 18mths on and off, but since hes been on the mobile bones............ Playing with Nanuq seemed to do it every time when he over extended it. a few times they have thrown each other about when my backs turned for all of a minute and Ive thought here we go again but so far so good on that score too. It has been used with HD as well as injuries and other joint problems so Ill put up a link so you can read up on it, there is some case histories on there too, in fact I think they offer a money back guarantee even if you dont see any results within about 3 weeks or so. Its all natural too, so no nasty side effects like you can get with conventional anti inflamms.
> 
> I think its Six star on here uses it with one of her dogs with HD too, and Im pretty certain that since on it he only needs the Metacam infrequently since being on it if Ive remembered rightly.
> 
> Joint supplement for dogs | glucosamine for dog | Pooch and Mutt


I think i saw the mobile bones in pets at home as we bought her the yumove it contains the [email protected] per tablet and chondroitin and green lipped mussel hyaluronic acid magnese and vits c and e , she been on that for coming up 7 weeks now and been no improvement in her problem she just got an incredibly shiny coat and yet it is for stiff joints , mobility and joint structure hence we have put our floyd on it too so hopefully will help him before he gets any hip problems with him been a labrador but hopefully he will never have a problem we have only been exercises kira on the lead for about 8 or 9 week now as with her age she runs around like a lunatic she is just over 2 yr old but acts 6 mth haha , Will def check the link you put on as would definately change to that to see if that will help , the vet did mention the rimadyl to us , but will try a more complimentary way first eg the mobile bones , expect the xrays will be a few week before we get results so she can be trying the mobile bones while we await her results and hopefully we will get an improvement seen as hip replacement isnt something i would want for her as would be petrified that with her giddiness the first time she out on a walk after the recovery period etcshe would do something to undo the work (she really is that hyper) . I read the post malmum did on his dogs diary off a hip replacement bought tears to my eyes . Thanks again and hopefully i can post good news about her soon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> I think i saw the mobile bones in pets at home as we bought her the yumove it contains the [email protected] per tablet and chondroitin and green lipped mussel hyaluronic acid magnese and vits c and e , she been on that for coming up 7 weeks now and been no improvement in her problem she just got an incredibly shiny coat and yet it is for stiff joints , mobility and joint structure hence we have put our floyd on it too so hopefully will help him before he gets any hip problems with him been a labrador but hopefully he will never have a problem we have only been exercises kira on the lead for about 8 or 9 week now as with her age she runs around like a lunatic she is just over 2 yr old but acts 6 mth haha , Will def check the link you put on as would definately change to that to see if that will help , the vet did mention the rimadyl to us , but will try a more complimentary way first eg the mobile bones , expect the xrays will be a few week before we get results so she can be trying the mobile bones while we await her results and hopefully we will get an improvement seen as hip replacement isnt something i would want for her as would be petrified that with her giddiness the first time she out on a walk after the recovery period etcshe would do something to undo the work (she really is that hyper) . I read the post malmum did on his dogs diary off a hip replacement bought tears to my eyes . Thanks again and hopefully i can post good news about her soon


Really hope so as regards to good news. I tried the Yumove too first and althought there may have been a little improvement in him as such I wouldnt say you could call the results amazing and it didnt solve the problem, but there has deffinately been a marked diffeference with the MB so well worth trying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Really hope so as regards to good news. I tried the Yumove too first and althought there may have been a little improvement in him as such I wouldnt say you could call the results amazing and it didnt solve the problem, but there has deffinately been a marked diffeference with the MB so well worth trying.


Well i will definately be buying some MB , have had no difference in kira on the yumove at all was very disappointed (maybe i was hoping for miracles ) , not much longer before her xrays are done now either so i can see what the next step is thanks so much for your personal recommendation


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Fingers crossed for your girl Lisa, hope if she does have HD it's a mild form like my Kali's. She's been fine until recently when she developed an intermittent limp so on the days she limps I give her a dose of Loxicom NSAID which seems to do the trick, she also has glucosamine/chondroitin & MSM tablets. A recent x ray showed her hips are actually in quite good shape so in the three years since her HD was first diagnosed she hasn't deteriorated skeletally but can sometimes overdo it a bit in play.

For advice you can't go wrong with where I had Flynns hip replacements Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals it's a bit of a trot from Lancs but a dog on their facebook page travelled from Budapest, 2,000 miles to have a double hip replacement there. Shows you how good folk think Noel and his team are.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Thanks Sled dog i will let you know how she gets on , i dont know how long it takes for xray results to come back i was devasted to think she has it so it was one question i forgot to ask - thank god for pet insurance too not that would off stopped me having her xrayed i got my fingers crossed (and everything else) that it not HD and is something easily fixed , yeah my shepherd kira also runs with both hindlegs together and she sits like the rottie on the picture on here to one side , will certainly do anything to make her better


Unless the plates are going off for scoring, providing you use a good vet experienced in taking good plates, they should be able to give you an indication of the hip condition there and then. although if they have concerns should also refer onto an orthopod for their views.

Running with two legs together is something a LOT of dogs do dependent on their activity - and there is a huge difference between what can be effectively unconcentrated speed running and the "bunny-hopping" associated with poor hips (and other rear joints).

I can remember asking a friend whose boy had had bi-lateral hip replacements what was different - she told me - once you've seen it, you will know.

and I ddi, we had a friends youngster to stay for a couple of months and it was nothing like the movement I've seen in any of my youngsters, all of whom have near perfect hips.

With this boy, his hips were fine, he transpired to have OCD of the hock and following surgery was fine.

I have a girl here with poor hips, but you would never know.

It is also important that the vet used has extensive experience in taking plates - I've known of dogs being diagnosed with dysplasia when there is actually nothing wrong with them = all through the vets inexperience - subsequent plates by a different vet showed the dog to have a hipscore below 10.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Really hope so as regards to good news. I tried the Yumove too first and althought there may have been a little improvement in him as such I wouldnt say you could call the results amazing and it didnt solve the problem, but there has deffinately been a marked diffeference with the MB so well worth trying.


Thanks sled dog have spoken to my vet today and she said she will give me results tomorrow from the xray unless she feels she needs it to be second opinioned . so at least tomorrow will have more idea about were we are with her will update tomorrow with what i find out - hope it good news


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Malmum said:


> Fingers crossed for your girl Lisa, hope if she does have HD it's a mild form like my Kali's. She's been fine until recently when she developed an intermittent limp so on the days she limps I give her a dose of Loxicom NSAID which seems to do the trick, she also has glucosamine/chondroitin & MSM tablets. A recent x ray showed her hips are actually in quite good shape so in the three years since her HD was first diagnosed she hasn't deteriorated skeletally but can sometimes overdo it a bit in play.
> 
> For advice you can't go wrong with where I had Flynns hip replacements Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals it's a bit of a trot from Lancs but a dog on their facebook page travelled from Budapest, 2,000 miles to have a double hip replacement there. Shows you how good folk think Noel and his team are.


Hi Malmum thanks for post on my girl kira , i have had her on the yumove for approx 8-9 week but still no improvement in the symptoms she got that made me think HD , I spoke to my vet and she said she would have xray results for me when i go to pick her up tomorrow , I hope i have just been over cautious with her and i reading too much into her symptoms , her left hip is very clicky and vet was straight with me and said it didnt sound too great (it clicks even when she walking around house ) then she going over on front left paw (hear her nails scrape on ground) she has lost her balance a cpl off times on that side too and she appears stiff at times . Can only pray that i am wrong and i know there is things that can be done to rectify the problem your post on the diary off hip replacement bought tears to my eyes . 
The big day is tomorrow so i will update you on what vet says she did say she may have to send xrays off for a second opinion if she felt the need to


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

swarthy said:


> Unless the plates are going off for scoring, providing you use a good vet experienced in taking good plates, they should be able to give you an indication of the hip condition there and then. although if they have concerns should also refer onto an orthopod for their views.
> 
> Running with two legs together is something a LOT of dogs do dependent on their activity - and there is a huge difference between what can be effectively unconcentrated speed running and the "bunny-hopping" associated with poor hips (and other rear joints).
> 
> ...


Hi Swarthy, 
Thanks for post i spoke to my vet today and she said she would have results for me tomorrow when i pick her up so i would have good indication unless she felt a second opinion would be necessary , As far as i am aware she does the xrays so will assume she will be able to give me a proper answer , kira is my little princess and had her since she was 8week , my vet originally was going to give us rimadyl for her to try but she then asked can we hear clicking from the hip and i said yes (which we can even when she walking around indoors) horrible noise and it was that that first alerted me to it , I have been exercising her on lead hoping it may help if she wasnt running around like a lunatic (she so much energy) and if i so much as a minute late in getting her lead to take her out she making big time hints haha , she has been scraping her nails on front leg and it looks like she tripped (from what i been told that her transferring the weight of the hip to the front leg , dont know how much truth is in that ) she has stumbled over a cpl off times on her left side ( the clicky side) . She used to love tug off war games with us but now she will lay down to play them even with floyd our puppy (who she took on board the moment we bought home and has really mummied him ) she also seems a little bit stiff when she gets up as she just over 2yr old it not something i would expect to see . What is the OCD off the hock you mentioned . will update this post tomorrow with what i find out when i go to collect her from the vets


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has given me advice re my girls hip , I wondered if there was any medication that is prescribed by the vet for HD (if it comes to this) that you would not recommend me to use so far i have read rimadyl and metacam , are these good medications to use or would it not be beneficial to her just dont want to be told by vet to pump her full off drugs if they not a good chance they will help her . I know there is no guarantees what works for one dog will work for another but want to go to collect her armed with as much info as possible and as some off you on here have had experiences with dogs with HD and some off you quite clearly know what you talking about (alot more than i would know) i cant think off a better place to ask for advice . Just want to do the best by my princess , she may be a dog but she means more to me than that


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Kali has the occasional limp and on the days she does I give her a dose of Loxicom. I asked the vet about other NSAID's like Metacam and Rimadyl and he said Loxicom was a newer well tolerated drug. Don't know how true that is but I only use it if I need to. Hydrotherapy will be good for your girl depending on her level of HD, if she has it. With Flynn it didn't help much because his was severe.

No need to shed a tear over the diary, Flynn is as fit as a fiddle these days and living life to the full.  As are all the dogs on there.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Thanks to everyone who has given me advice re my girls hip , I wondered if there was any medication that is prescribed by the vet for HD (if it comes to this) that you would not recommend me to use so far i have read rimadyl and metacam , are these good medications to use or would it not be beneficial to her just dont want to be told by vet to pump her full off drugs if they not a good chance they will help her . I know there is no guarantees what works for one dog will work for another but want to go to collect her armed with as much info as possible and as some off you on here have had experiences with dogs with HD and some off you quite clearly know what you talking about (alot more than i would know) i cant think off a better place to ask for advice . Just want to do the best by my princess , she may be a dog but she means more to me than that


Although my girl doesn't have good hips - it's actually one of her knees that causes her a problem following an accident.

She's not had any medication other than Catrophen injections in the last two years - she has a range of supplements


Yumove
Joint Supplements with Glucosamine for Dogs, Yumove - Lintbells

Dorwest Garlic and Fenugreek
Garlic and Fenugreek Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest
Dorwest Mixed vegetable tablets
Mixed Vegetable Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

Salmon Oil
Salmopet Salmon Oil
or
Salmon Oil from Active Pet Feeds Limited

I use Devils Claw as a pain killer
http://www.boots.com/en/Devils-Claw-40-Tablets_2078/

she also has a bioflow collar

http://www.ecomagnets.com/bioflow-dogcollar.htm

and physio on an underwater treadmill once a week

There is no doubt she is better when she on the supplements


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Am now able to update on my girl kira , had her xrays done today not good news am afraid , she has hip dysplasia on both hips and now there is possibility off problem on her front leg on the left side think she said it was called OCD and is apparently common within the german shepherd , her left side is severe HD her right side been no were near as bad , vet has given her rimadyl and she also on injections and special food along with hydrotherapy she been reviewed in 4 week time to give me chance to think everything through and she been referred as well - am absoloutely devasted even thou i was expecting the result just hadnt taken into account it could off been both hips and also front leg , just dont know what to think am heartbroken for her will try to get back on later but kira still abit groggy and not so clever on back legs so time for some TLC for her


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear your bad news and know how hard it is coming to terms with such an awful diagnosis. I was devastated when I got Flynns initial results and cried on and off for days trying to work out what was the best course of action for him. What makes it harder is that the decision is in your hands but with help from an orthopaedic specialist I'm sure you'll get a clearer picture of what action to take, hydrotherapy being a good start to build up muscle to help support her bad hip. 

They are often groggy after the anaesthetic and stiff from manipulation during the taking of the images but it only lasts a couple of days and with the Rimadyl she'll soon be up and about. 

Have pm'd you and am here if you need a chat, as are others on this lovely forum. Hugs to you both. xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Malmum said:


> So sorry to hear your bad news and know how hard it is coming to terms with such an awful diagnosis. I was devastated when I got Flynns initial results and cried on and off for days trying to work out what was the best course of action for him. What makes it harder is that the decision is in your hands but with help from an orthopaedic specialist I'm sure you'll get a clearer picture of what action to take, hydrotherapy being a good start to build up muscle to help support her bad hip.
> 
> They are often groggy after the anaesthetic and stiff from manipulation during the taking of the images but it only lasts a couple of days and with the Rimadyl she'll soon be up and about.
> 
> Have pm'd you and am here if you need a chat, as are others on this lovely forum. Hugs to you both. xx


Hi Malmum thanks for you pm , 
I know exactly how you must of felt like you were i am devasted had expected news on the clicky hip to be bad but finding out her 2nd was affected too totally blew me , thx for the pics off flynns xrays kiras . Like you think i will cry for days everytime i look at her , has i have barely stopped so far , even my fiance came in from work and went straight to her bed after giving me a hug ands shed a tear or ten she not the same kiki , but given a few more days she will feel a little better (i hope) . It a very hard decision we need to make and i wish it wasnt my decision as it makes it harder . I will send you a pm hopefully later when i am back on . 
Hugs appreciated lots and to you and your dogs xx


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry - I really havent got time to go through all posts 

Are we talking about the Rottie who's pregnant or have we digressed here? 

(I popped on cos it came up on my emails


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, yes we have digressed a little, lol. 

Waiting on any reports about the Rottie from SpringerHusky if she ever see's her owner again. If not we'll never know!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Malmum said:


> Sorry, yes we have digressed a little, lol.
> 
> Waiting on any reports about the Rottie from SpringerHusky if she ever see's her owner again. If not we'll never know!


Sorry :lol: I see him but honestly not spoken, his male rottie doesn't like Brody.

I saw her the other day and she's not dropped yet which is worrying because she's meant to be due.

Will try and have word but someone told me it wasn't a hip replacement but something to do with her knees, i'm pretty sure they have it wrong either way not great.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a small update; i've been told she's birthed naturally 3 pups and currently in an argument with his wife because he wants to keep all of them and she wants none. 

I've not seen him or spoken to him but my friend has, they were born on friday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Just to let you all know that i have now had my girl kira PTS , was agonizing decision and am totally heartbroken over it , after her falling over on her severe hip and constantly holding leg up in pain i decided it was unfair to put her through anymore suffering she was too young to be in that kind off pain and watching her was killing me inside . Vet agreed that i was making the right decision and at least she is now pain free as much as it hurts to be without her my life will not be the same without her and she is very much missed and loved to bits R.I.P my baby girl


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Just to let you all know that i have now had my girl kira PTS , was agonizing decision and am totally heartbroken over it , after her falling over on her severe hip and constantly holding leg up in pain i decided it was unfair to put her through anymore suffering she was too young to be in that kind off pain and watching her was killing me inside . Vet agreed that i was making the right decision and at least she is now pain free as much as it hurts to be without her my life will not be the same without her and she is very much missed and loved to bits R.I.P my baby girl


So very sorry for your loss, its the hardet thing you will likely ever do and o hard.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Kira, playing at Raindow Bridge.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Had a small update; i've been told she's birthed naturally 3 pups and currently in an argument with his wife because he wants to keep all of them and she wants none.
> 
> I've not seen him or spoken to him but my friend has, they were born on friday.


Glad there were no problems in whelping, just hope those three pups are not left with a terrible legacy now. If they have then they will likely have to go through the same things as Mum, depending of course if the new owners have insurance or the funding or are willing to go through with any medical treatment needed. Poor pups shouldnt have been put in the possible position in the first place though.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

lisa14061975 said:


> Just to let you all know that i have now had my girl kira PTS , was agonizing decision and am totally heartbroken over it , after her falling over on her severe hip and constantly holding leg up in pain i decided it was unfair to put her through anymore suffering she was too young to be in that kind off pain and watching her was killing me inside . Vet agreed that i was making the right decision and at least she is now pain free as much as it hurts to be without her my life will not be the same without her and she is very much missed and loved to bits R.I.P my baby girl


Sorry to hear that  R.I.P Kira



Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad there were no problems in whelping, just hope those three pups are not left with a terrible legacy now. If they have then they will likely have to go through the same things as Mum, depending of course if the new owners have insurance or the funding or are willing to go through with any medical treatment needed. Poor pups shouldnt have been put in the possible position in the first place though.


Well funny you talk about new owners, he does plan to keep all 3. He's convinced his wife to let him have two and is working on the third.

I spoke to him while biting my tongue, she growled at the first born puppy. She had one pup and then two days! yes two days later she had the other two puppies :nonod: she also growled at them. She's been fine with them now but she's not overally interested in them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Sorry to hear that  R.I.P Kira
> 
> Well funny you talk about new owners, he does plan to keep all 3. He's convinced his wife to let him have two and is working on the third.
> 
> I spoke to him while biting my tongue, she growled at the first born puppy. She had one pup and then two days! yes two days later she had the other two puppies :nonod: she also growled at them. She's been fine with them now but she's not overally interested in them.


Thank you so much springer husky i miss her so very much and long to have her by my side but that would off meant her suffering and that i couldnt have i know time will help me heal but i miss just having her here , she no longer there to greet me in the morning with a kiss and a paw and her head on my lap, am just glad she not suffering anymore


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So very sorry for your loss, its the hardet thing you will likely ever do and o hard.
> 
> May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Kira, playing at Raindow Bridge.


Thanks Sled Dog just find life without her so hard her love and loyalty and devotion to me was over whelming , miss everything about her even her mischieve , but most off all i miss the companionship off her , miss that morning lick and her head and paw in my lap she truly was my little princess , it is one off the hardest things i have had to do , i am only grateful she no longer in pain , i would rather be going thru this pain now than letting her be the one in her pain . Am going to try write something for her in rainbow bridge but could take a week or so for me to be able to do that , had a lovely touch from my vet surgery and recieved a doggy condolence card , which again brought on a massive bout of tears


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess I should update this since I left before I did.

There was 4 born all together, 1 died the first day and the 2nd died another day. She had some form of eczema and this was actually what killed the pups? the 2 left he did indeed keep. He's not going to breed from her again, unsure about the 2 pups.


----------



## Brainless (Dec 25, 2012)

This bitch could have been spaeyed when the hips were done.They have obviously seen a vet, why oh why did the vet not insist on them having the pregnancy terminated with Alizin up to 6 weeks after mating. 

Vets are forever blaming breeders for poor health in dogs but so often I hear pet owners saying the vet said the bitch was fit to breed from (no proper health testing). You never see any mention of the health testing schemes in vets surgeries, yet msot of them are BVA schemes. They don't even have an eye panelist list to hand.

What idiot woudl buy a pup from this litter. Will the breeder tell them the state of the bitches health???


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brainless said:


> This bitch could have been spaeyed when the hips were done.They have obviously seen a vet, why oh why did the vet not insist on them having the pregnancy terminated with Alizin up to 6 weeks after mating.
> 
> Vets are forever blaming breeders for poor health in dogs but so often I hear pet owners saying the vet said the bitch was fit to breed from (no proper health testing). You never see any mention of the health testing schemes in vets surgeries, yet msot of them are BVA schemes. They don't even have an eye panelist list to hand.
> 
> What idiot woudl buy a pup from this litter. Will the breeder tell them the state of the bitches health???


I've no clue who he saw as a vet so sadly can't comment on the vet, they may have said something-we did but could have fallen on deaf ears.

As for the rest, I updated before your post.


SpringerHusky said:


> Guess I should update this since I left before I did.
> 
> There was 4 born all together, 1 died the first day and the 2nd died another day. She had some form of eczema and this was actually what killed the pups? the 2 left he did indeed keep. He's not going to breed from her again, unsure about the 2 pups.


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Bet your ass if one of the pups was a bitch the cycle will start all over again 

I truly hate people most of the time :mad2::mad2::mad2:

thanks Springerhusky for updating :thumbup:


----------

